# Unbelievable fish!



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

26 1/4" 6lb 6oz saugeye on a 3.25 slush big Joshy from shore at Hoover . I haven't posted in a long time because I haven't done much fishing.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome fish! Great work! Straight retrieve or twitching along bottom?


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Straight retrieve after letting it hit the bottom. Thank you!


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful fish congratulations! That is a trophy eye right there, what time of day you hook up?


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Around 5 pm


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!! Very nice!!!!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice!!! Congratulations. By the looks of the garage I can see u kept it. U gonna get it mounted? I would


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome eye right there! Congratulations. Fall fishing can be amazing.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome!! Fish Ohio there


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I throw back 95 plus percent of my fish but this one is going on the wall. To each their own but I am not a trophy fisherman but a non breeding fish that is this big was impossible for me to throw back this one time.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

You have a local taxidermis?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nothing to feel bad about. As im sure you know it takes many many many hours to get one like that. THICK fish man congrats!!!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I have no taxidermist. I never had a fish mounted before any recommendations would be appreciated in the columbus area. Thanks again everyone. Those new 3.25s are pretty amazing lures josh.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Real nice fish - congrats!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Beasty fish, will make a cool trophy. One of those japanese fish prints would like wicked too, always wanted to do that with a really big eye.


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow that's a big Saugeye congrats. Never seen one that big it would sure look good mounted on the wall.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great looking trophy saugeye you got there congrats will make a nice mount. Hoover strikes again the fall fishing there can be tough but very rewarding if you stick at it. That girl makes my fat 23" look like a baby very thick fish. Again congrats


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice catch!!!!! That would make my whole year!!!!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah I'm really wanting to get my first fish mounted too


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

That is awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

What a beast! Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Very nice!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great fish! Everyone on OGF is jealous of you! And Big Joshy just got 1000 new orders. I think you should make him pay for the mount! If you need a taxidermist I used ancient mariner by Hoover for my walleye and it turned out great! Had it for 5 years now.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Good catch sir!! To not have fished in a while that is the perfect way to get back in the game, congratulations!!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats, Nice eye. Like others have said, you just have to put your time in. There out there. Somewhere


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish... u know as soon as u put it on the wall you will get a 8lber lol


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> Great fish! Everyone on OGF is jealous of you! And Big Joshy just got 1000 new orders. I think you should make him pay for the mount! If you need a taxidermist I used ancient mariner by Hoover for my walleye and it turned out great! Had it for 5 years now.


I'm just hoping for a free pack of swim baits. I'll look up your guy today.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice fish... u know as soon as u put it on the wall you will get a 8lber lol


I've worked long and hard dealing with all kinds of problems to find a fish like this. Catching an 8lber would be a lovely problem to have.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

What a fish! Congrats!! I'm not a mouted fish kinda guy, but a fish like that would make me consider it... Who cares what anyone else thinks!

It makes me feel good knowing I fish Hoover almost exclusivley... I know they're in there, but to see pics of the monsters that I could catch makes the bad days seem worth it!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Gratz! It is great to see someone hook into a big fish and really get excited about it. That fish will look great on the wall!


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Beautiful fish. Congrats!


----------



## Trout-waters (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats!! Beautiful Fish!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Is OGF having a booth at the Ohio Fishing Expo? If so, it might be cool to have members display some of the monsters that they have caught here in Ohio and have had mounted. Not sure how long it takes to complete a mount but Geoffoquinn might have his completed by then


----------



## buckeyeguy142 (Aug 16, 2011)

Reminds me of a friend I took to Lake Erie first time for Walleye for him, catches a 30 inch 7.8 lb eye, then I take him to his first deer hunt in Southern Ohio, just after daylight I hear him fire 3 times. 30 minutes later he comes stomping thru the woods and wants to know how you count points on a buck, one side of the rack of both ?
I tell him both, he says I got a 12 pointer.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, great fish. My question is; what did you think was on the line when it first hit?


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

buckeyeguy142 said:


> Reminds me of a friend I took to Lake Erie first time for Walleye for him, catches a 30 inch 7.8 lb eye, then I take him to his first deer hunt in Southern Ohio, just after daylight I hear him fire 3 times. 30 minutes later he comes stomping thru the woods and wants to know how you count points on a buck, one side of the rack of both ?
> I tell him both, he says I got a 12 pointer.


I was fishing with a guy just like that. Just this year he started tying his own hooks without asking me how. I watched this dude catch a 15" crappie on my rod, reel, rig, bait and in my canoe in a fishing spot I put in many hours to find. Thank goodness he was with me this time. He throws what he knows and was catching a bunch of small largemouth and showing off with a shallower smaller set up I use when the surface temps start to rise. About a half hour in I caught the biggest largemouth of the day about 13-14" and fat. That was enough to let him know what's up. About 15 minutes later boom this monster hits while he's tying on another lure because he lost one again. I showed no good sportsmanship. I bragged a lot and it felt great.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Draggin along said:


> Wow, great fish. My question is; what did you think was on the line when it first hit?


Catfish until I was able to see its side.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

that's definitely A wall mounter for sure nice job


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

geoffoquinn said:


> Catfish until I was able to see its side.


Funny. My biggest saugeye, I thought the same think. A real rush when you identify it.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow great fish!

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happ........ Oh wait.. Nice fish!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks again guys, I'll post a picture of the mount on this thread when it is finished.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's a nice saugeye. Congrats!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a beast.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I got her back from the taxidermist today. I think it looks great!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Wow.... That was fast. Congrats


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

What a beautiful fish!! Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

It was ready last week but I was able to pick it up until now. I'm happy with the way it turned out. Ancient Mariner did a good job.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

So this is what you had mentioned, what a brute!
The mount looks real nice. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Mount looks great & great fish from Hoover !!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I've never done good at Hoover. I've been a few times but just couldn't get on any fish. It's really not very far from me, maybe I should give it another try lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice Fish!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Beauty Clark!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

that's a beautiful fish, and they did a great mount on it if you don't mind saying who was your taxidermy?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> that's a beautiful fish, and they did a great mount on it if you don't mind saying who was your taxidermy?





geoffoquinn said:


> Ancient Mariner did a good job.


http://ancientmariner.biz/home

What We Do


Ancient Mariner is a business built by a fisherman for fisherman. We specialize in fish. Skin mounts, reproductions, repairs, and restorations of top quality are what you deserve and what you will get. We do deer mounts, but no other species. This keeps our turnaround time at an exceptionally short time period (6-8 weeks for fish and 3-4 months for deer)&#65279;

Free consultations&#65279;Award-winning service
Satisfaction guarantee

Call Us Today!

I do not have hours of operation. Call me anytime day or night or weekends to make an appointment.

Phone 614-890-7924 and ask for Dan

email me at: [email protected]


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

looks really nice... in 20 years when i finally catch a big enough saugeye i will give the guy a ring


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hopefully I'll get one that's decent lol... And I'll definitely be coming to u!! I want to get a saugeye mounted and I've always wanted to get a gar mounted! I know people hate them but I think they're awesome. And again that's an awesome freaking saugeye!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great looking mount congrats on eye


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great looking fish.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks again guys


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

damn thats a hog


----------

